

TraceMonkey Update: TM is now faster than V8 on a lot of benchmarks - nickb
http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/roadmap/archives/2008/09/tracemonkey_update.html

======
DaniFong
Now if only Gecko were as fast as WebKit, and the Mozilla team would follow
Google's good example and fork each tab to it's own process...

